# Google's self-driving cars will need steering wheels



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

California DMV requires steering wheel for now...
http://www.cnet.com/news/googles-self-driving-cars-will-have-steering-wheels-after-all


----------



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

Are Uber-driven vehicles safer than the general population's vehicles on the road? 
Should Uber drivers be the first to test drive available Google cars during the transition from human to machine? 
Meanwhile, before we go driverless...
http://www.theguardian.com/public-l...erless-cars-technology-prevent-road-accidents


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Their whole purpose behind claiming their cars won't need steering wheels was a marketing trick from the start. Obviously.


----------

